# New 19" riser from CD Archery



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bhitman (Mar 16, 2010)

Can't wait to shoot it


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice! What the cost?
Dan


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

vabowdog:

Any direct views from the back and belly?

Thanks,

KPC


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Anodized Bronze ?


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

We don't know the cost yet..hopefully in the next week or so.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

yes, these will be available in anodized bronze...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeet


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Those Stalkers look sweet. I would love to see what they look like all set up with grip, limbs. The shelf looks interesting also.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Stub, spoke to the CNC guys today...Im hoping to have the first one in hand in about 4 weeks...as soon as I get it in hand assembled and shot by a few trusted friends and myself then we will place an order for probably 15 but it all depends on the response we get.

Thanks for your interest.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

When does a guy have to commit to an order to get into the first run?

Also, what do you expect the riser to weigh? Over 3#?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Why all that extra mass hanging off the limb pockets? Seems like at least on top that could be cleaned up a bit to shave a few ounces. I do imagine this will sell well...seems to be a lot of demand for a 19" ILF riser.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

vabowdog said:


> yes, these will be available in anodized bronze...


SOLD  

Let me know when you guys are ready


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Str8 Shooter said:


> When does a guy have to commit to an order to get into the first run?
> 
> Also, what do you expect the riser to weigh? Over 3#?


Chris, yes the riser assembled will weigh 3lb 2oz +- once we get the prototype and shoot it and make sure its what we want then we will place the order...if you want to get on that list just let me know..So far weve got about 8 commitments.



Doc, the extra mass hanging off the limb pockets serve two purposes..1 balance..we wanted a riser that when its shot with no added weight or stab will simply jump forward slightly..if the top and bottom don't weigh the same then its not as good as it could be...2 extra mass weight..we're not looking to shave any weight off of this riser...weve all shot the super light 1lb risers that act like theyre coming unglued at the shot..the success weve seen from the 25" version we now know how to balance a riser for ease of shooting and forgiveness.

hope this answers your questions.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

JParanee said:


> SOLD
> 
> Let me know when you guys are ready



Joe, Ive got you on the list..Im assuming bronze??


Dewayne


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

Dewayne, would you mind giving me your contact info? I have a few more questions. Might be easier to just give you a call. 

Chris


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Chris sure just give me a call sometime...540-320-1424


Dewayne Martin


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

vabowdog said:


> Joe, Ive got you on the list..Im assuming bronze??
> 
> 
> Dewayne


Yes sir


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Joe, just checked, I can do a really nice Bronze in Cerakote or anodize...same price either way.

Cerakote has ALOT of nice earth tone colors available.




Dewayne


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

vabowdog said:


> Joe, just checked, I can do a really nice Bronze in Cerakote or anodize...same price either way.
> 
> Cerakote has ALOT of nice earth tone colors available.
> 
> ...


I would prefer anodizing 

As much as I like cera coat I would prefer a dark anodized bronze 

Think the movie 300  

Picture the dark bronze riser with a flat black set of limbs and a black leather quiver 

Bad ass


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

What is the meaning or significance of the "WF" in the name? Just curious.
Its a good looking riser. To bad I'm sidelined at the moment, but when I get back to where I can shoot again, I'll be looking for one in Left handed!


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

weight forward, soon to be world famous


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Arrowwood said:


> weight forward, soon to be world famous





Hey, we may just change it from Weight Forward to World Famous.....LOL....

I like it...


Dewayne Martin


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I am really liking the 19", might just work really well with longbow limbs...  Dewayne, could you PM me the price on that other site...


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Ren, be glad to...


Dewayne


----------



## stickbow37 (Jan 26, 2009)

Will this riser be available with side mount inserts for mounting bow quiver?? Interesting design I might add !


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes from what Ive heard it comes with them


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Is the weight forward the special thing about this riser, that you can get some good balance without having to throw a stab on it, or going with a heavily reflexed design? That sounds pretty cool 

Any other neat sales features?


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes it will have quiver bushings...and you will not need a stab with this riser.

Dewayne


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Any further updates on time buddy


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Joe, spoke with Greg and he's hoping to have one cut by next week to take to Vegas...he's not promising but if he does then we should have them by March 10th or so.


Here's a link to our new website.


Http://www.cdarchery.com


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks great Dwayne 

Wishing you guys the best 

With a quality prouduct that has been well thought out success should be eminent 

What is the limb pad angle on the 19 inch ? 

I believe Cal said 15 degrees


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks sweet. Definitely something to keep in mind for the future. I see they have a Facebook page as well that includes some video of Dwayne and John shooting with the WF riser. Here is the link.

https://www.facebook.com/CDArchery


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Aaron, were trying to get our website up to date and add a few pages....shooters,videos,scores.


Dewayne


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Any idea of what the price will be???

Bowmania


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

We are hoping to keep the price around $500.00 should know for sure this week.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

Can you explain the "unique" shelf and what it's purpose. I would expect more of a ramped shelf to shoot "off the shelf" but it appears that its ramped on the opposite side of initial contact. Very interested in this riser and want to kow more! Thanks in advance


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah, more of a ramp like the one I send you to review? Also, cannot tell if it is across the width of the shelf?
Dan


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Gobble, the "hump" in the shelf is there to be used for someone not shooting off of a rest( which can be noisy) and a plunger which could also be problematic....we wanted to offer a way to shoot it off the shelf without having to build up wood or plastic and then cover it with Velcro or some material...IBO has a class TRD that has to be shot off the shelf and most hunters would rather shoot off of a shelf than a rest.


DDD I got your rest I used it on a TDX 17 it worked fine, stuck on the riser well.



Dewaynen


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Dewayne, I can see the elevated humb being a advantage. What are you using instead of a plunger? 

Thanks for the update on my rest, good to hear it worked fine.
$500 for the 19" and $650 25". is that right? 
Can the 19" balance or set neutral in your hand without stabilizer and front weight?
Dan


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

DD, the hump is definitely an advantage whether you use it or not..Ive shot it on both risers the 19 and the 25 and can not see a disadvantage one...Yes the WF25 is $650 and the WF 19 we hope is $500 we will find out next week.


Heres a new video of the WF 19 I shot this morning.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

The 19s are almost ready to ship
.hopefully by the end of this week..

Dewayne


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmmmm  

Can anyone say Bronze Spartan Bow  

I believe these are the first 5 for public consumption


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking nice!


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

I usually don't like metal risers all that much but there is something about that olive colored one. Very nice!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Those look great..seem to not be far from me here in VA also


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a bench with goodies laid out 

We all know how I love setting up bows


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Be waiting for video Joe..:darkbeer:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Breathn said:


> Be waiting for video Joe..:darkbeer:


Thanks brother 

With the pedigree of this riser its hopefully gonna be sweet 

I really like weight in my risers and I did notice the added weight of my phenolic CH over the regular one and very much liked it


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> With the pedigree of this riser its hopefully gonna be sweet
> 
> I really like weight in my risers and I did notice the added weight of my phenolic CH over the regular one and very much liked it


Me too, but not with phenolic, but a dash of tungsten carbide.

Still need a little bit of bolt and washer on bottom to balance out the bow quiver, but a little bit of ghetto never hurt anything... well maybe that's not true, but it suits me


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

That's all that's important Barney


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

I think I remember someone saying heavy is good!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Good looking riser. One in Digital Camo would be awesome. 

If the NFAA ever rescinds the 12" Stabilizer rule this riser will be must. No WA or IBO stuff around here so I really don't care about their rules.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

The first 6 shipped out this morning should show up Friday or saturday this week...Bob Littlefield,Joe Parenee ElGreco,Don Baker Harold Booth And Aaron McCormick all got the first 6...this thing is a shooter...this past weekend a lady shot CALs on the IBO Texas round and shot it better (30) points than her old bow shed shot for 4 years.


Can't wait to hear the feedback.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll test drive one PLEASE...
And how much are they?


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

bowfreak1970 said:


> And how much are they?


Price is listed on their site.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Freak, the 19" riser is $590 tyd the 25" is $665 tyd...I don't have a 19 ready to ship right now but will next week...send me your address and I'll send you one to test.

Dewayne Martin


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

It really is an incredible riser 

For those interested in seeing one and trying one out I will have mine at the upcoming Baltimore shoot 

I'm easy to find I'll be camping there all weekend ........ Yellow tent Big Grey Humvee


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

JParanee said:


> It really is an incredible riser
> 
> For those interested in seeing one and trying one out I will have mine at the upcoming Baltimore shoot
> 
> I'm easy to find I'll be camping there all weekend ........ Yellow tent Big Grey Humvee


just looks for the gang of studs


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Cwilder said:


> just looks for the gang of studs


Your sleeping in my tent buddy


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

When are the lefties going into production?


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Todd, thanks for the request, however right now we have no lefties sold....in the past (wf25) we waited til we had 5 orders for lefties to help offset some of the programming fees.


If you want on that first initial list let me know....you can have #1


Dewayne


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just send me the solidworks or solidedge file and I will help program it. 

Just kidding I know this will never happen.

Mind you I will have to test it out with a Mori Seiki and 4th axis... 
Cut it out of 6061 T6 first then 7075 then one for me Tytanium just for me oh yeah.


----------

